# I'm just flabbergasted. Thank all of you for........



## Sislea (Feb 20, 2015)

WOW I don't know what to say other than I want to thank everyone who turned me in the direction of making 100% CO soap for laundry and cutting sticks off for stains.

OK Yall know I just made 100% CO soap last night to use in my laundry and that I took a couple bars and cut into stain sticks. Here is my results:

Holy cow!! I am just flabbergasted at my coconut soap stain stick! My husband wore this hat when he was puttin axles, brakes etc on my daughter's truck. He had axle grease, engine oil and lord knows what else on this hat. He wanted to wear it hunting tomorrow as it is the only orange hat he owns but didn't want to wear it to Longleaf looking a hot mess. He called this morning and asked if I would try to get the 6 month old set in grease mess off with the CO stick. Everyone praised at how good it works and me being a skeptic person on home made products I thought sure I will give it a try. Look at the results. 1st in the frame is the grease mess, second frame you can see where I rubbed the CO stick on it (that is the white residue), bottom right photo was an hour after I let the co sit on the hat and hand washed it in the sink. If I had more time I bet what grease is left on the hat would finish coming off but I had to get it dry for him to wear. It is the same hat in all 3 pics. AMAZING


----------



## Dahila (Feb 20, 2015)

yeah listen to old folks young lady, it works wonders, does it not?  The difference is mind-blowing)


----------



## Sislea (Feb 20, 2015)

Dahila said:


> yeah listen to old folks young lady, it works wonders, does it not?  The difference is mind-blowing)



It sure does! WOW being a bright hunter orange, I really was expecting the CO to fade the hat and ruin it. But nope, it only took the grease off


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well done - the proof is in the pudding,... er hat!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh great- now I have no more excuses for not trying my hand at making a stain stick! ....Enablers! lol 

Your before and after pics are _amazing_, Sislea!


IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Feb 20, 2015)

I gave my sticks away and with the last soap I was in hurry to grind it,  I forgot to leave some


----------



## Susie (Feb 20, 2015)

Dahila said:


> I gave my sticks away and with the last soap I was in hurry to grind it,  I forgot to leave some



OH, NO!!!!  I guess that means you HAVE TO make more!!!!;-)


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 20, 2015)

Man, now I have to buy more coconut oil.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Feb 20, 2015)

That is AMAZING!  I'm so going to try it.  I have 2 kids under the age of 7, so whenever I'm not soaping or sleeping, I'm doing laundry (and never seem to get caught up).


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 21, 2015)

I have some turpentine soap that I tend to use as a stain stick but there is always a worry with it. Will give my laundry bars a try (I only grate smaller amounts, so I have bars still to use)


----------



## Saponista (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a 100% tallow stain stick which also works beautifully.


----------



## Sislea (Feb 22, 2015)

DH rubbed some on a brown shirt that he managed to splatter cooking oil on a few weeks ago. The shirt had been washed and dried a few times. So, he wanted to test the co stick again. He rubbed the co on the stain and threw it directly into the wash so we will see how it works on an old stain without letting the co sit for an hour or so.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice work! I've had 100% CO soap on my to-do list for quite a while but keep putting it off as this, that and the other keep cropping up. That hat convinced me to get it done!


----------



## Susie (Feb 22, 2015)

Sislea said:


> DH rubbed some on a brown shirt that he managed to splatter cooking oil on a few weeks ago. The shirt had been washed and dried a few times. So, he wanted to test the co stick again. He rubbed the co on the stain and threw it directly into the wash so we will see how it works on an old stain without letting the co sit for an hour or so.



Just wait until you make that batch of yummy smelling soap with some superfat, and try that in the shower(after a proper cure).  You will never want to use store bought soap again.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 22, 2015)

Coconut oil stain sticks are great but you need to test on an inconspicuous are of the garment, such as an inside seam. CO stain sticks can fade some colors


----------



## pamielynn (Feb 23, 2015)

That's just 100% coconut oil soap? I'm very impressed. Good job!


----------



## Sislea (Feb 24, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> That's just 100% coconut oil soap? I'm very impressed. Good job!



Yes mam, 100%

OK dh rubbed the brown shirt and threw it directly into the wash, 50/50 on the cooking grease. So, I think definitely works better after letting it sit on the stains.

I still see where it was but not as noticeable. I am going to rub it on the shirt and let it sit til I do my load of darks tomorrow. Will update again


----------



## Jstar (Feb 26, 2015)

Susie said:


> Just wait until you make that batch of yummy smelling soap with some superfat, and try that in the shower(after a proper cure).  You will never want to use store bought soap again.



Amen sister


----------



## biarine (Feb 26, 2015)

My husband shirt is always have stain from my homemade citrus perfume. I soak his white shirt on my 100% CO soap for 2 to 3 hours and all the stain just vanished without a trace. The clothes turn Whiter too.


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 27, 2015)

Can I use coconut oil from the grocery store?  LuAnn coconut oil is what I'm thinking.  I just want to make soap to use in the laundry.  Found this simple recipe online:  6 oz water, 16 oz coconut oil, 2.9 oz lye.

Thoughts?:think:


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 27, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> Can I use coconut oil from the grocery store?  LuAnn coconut oil is what I'm thinking.  I just want to make soap to use in the laundry.  Found this simple recipe online:  6 oz water, 16 oz coconut oil, 2.9 oz lye.
> 
> Thoughts?:think:



LuAnn is fine.  Run the recipe through a lye calculator to check your lye and water.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, Ive used LuAnn to make CO soap. Always check any recipe with a lye calculator.


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## katiesue (Feb 27, 2015)

WOW I don't know what to say other than I want to thank everyone who turned me in the direction of making 100% CO soap for laundry and cutting sticks off for stains.

Would you mind sharing your recipe, or if it's been posted in the past please point me in the right direction as I missed it and I'd love to give this a try.

Thanks.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 27, 2015)

katiesue said:


> WOW I don't know what to say other than I want to thank everyone who turned me in the direction of making 100% CO soap for laundry and cutting sticks off for stains.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your recipe, or if it's been posted in the past please point me in the right direction as I missed it and I'd love to give this a try.
> 
> Thanks.



That pretty much IS the recipe: 100% coconut oil, at 0% superfat

Whether you want to do it hot or cold process is up to you.

To figure out how much you want to make, and how much lye and water is needed, use a soap calculator like soapcalc.net
Theres a wonderful tutorial for using SoapCalc here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49627


----------



## katiesue (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you.:smile:


----------



## Sislea (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry been MIA with craziness the last few days! Soaking the item is definitely the key when a stain has been set in through a few washes


----------



## JayBird (Feb 28, 2015)

This is my stain stick,too. Fabulous, isn't it? Try it to spot clean your carpets, too.


----------



## Sislea (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh yes that is a great idea!! And on spots on the dining room chairs.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally made my CO laundry soap. I just wish I had some kind of push container to use for the stain sticks, it would be so much easier to store and use that way. I was thinking deodorant type containers would work well.


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. There is a discussion of that in this thread or one of my other threads. About deodorant containers


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hmm. I was thinking along the lines of a container like an Elmer's glue stick. I may have to sacrifice one to see if it works.


----------



## biarine (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine I just scrub my soap isn't the clothes all over and soak for 1 to 3 hours before washing.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 5, 2015)

You can use polypropylene lotion tubes. I looked it up and it is resistant to up to 60% sodium hydroxide solution.

http://www.lyondellbasell.com/techlit/techlit/Tech Topics/General/Chemical Resistance.pdf

I can get polypropylene tunes from here, but I'm sure you can source them in the US too.

http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/lotion-bar-container/4523891557


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 5, 2015)

I can get those polypropylene tubes locally, I'll have to pick some up. Trying to brainstorm what I can shove my already sliced sticks into, they are too big for a glue stick.


----------



## biarine (Mar 5, 2015)

That's a good idea


----------



## Sislea (Mar 5, 2015)

Me likey


----------

